# Philadelphia looking for 1 or 2 more D&D players



## Super Rats (Jul 17, 2006)

We have 1 DM (me) and 4 players (1 female) in our group and are looking to add one or two more people to join in.  We're all 20 or 30 somethings.  We play D&D 3.5 in a homebrew campaign setting on Wednesday nights from 7pm to around 10 in Tacony, about 2 minutes from the Cottman Ave. exit on I-95.

If you're looking for a game and want more info, reply here or send me an email:

clint54
@
hotmail.com


----------



## Super Rats (Aug 3, 2006)

Updated the information.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Super Rats,

I sent an email, did you get it?


----------



## Super Rats (Aug 10, 2006)

Double checked my email and saw your message this time.  Will send you a little campaign pack to see if it interests you.


----------

